# Burris Fast Fire



## Darrell H (May 1, 2010)

Anybody here using a Burris Fast Fire II on their hunting rigs?  I have two of them; one on an 8" Bullberry .22 LR and just recently I mounted one on my .44 Mag S&W "slabside" revolver.  They are VERY compact red-dot sights.  Just wondering how they will hold up to the rigors of hunting?


----------



## ATLRoach (May 3, 2010)

Darrel I like the setup. Let us know how it survives.


----------



## gblrklr (May 3, 2010)

I have one mounted on my son's 12 gauge 3.5" magnum Beretta and he shoots 2 7/16 oz. turkey loads through it with no problems.


----------



## snook24 (May 3, 2010)

Hope there good im about to put one on my glock for hog hunting. Hope theres more input on this Id love to hear about it.


----------



## Win1917 (May 5, 2010)

+1, I've been wanting to put one on my hunting pistol too. At close range in the woods I find a regular pistol scope is tough to use.


----------



## Darrell H (May 5, 2010)

Thanks for the comments gentlemen.  I'll give the Burris a good work out this summer with the .44 Mag.  Then I'll see how it holds up to dust, rain, etc. during deer season.


----------



## Junior_357 (May 15, 2010)

Subscribing to this...been consider this for my future purchase of a Beretta CX4 carbine.

I have heard the the FastFire II's hold up much better than the originals, since the electronics are completely sealed.  But I have no first hand knowledge...yet.


----------



## Forkhorn (May 27, 2010)

Darrell, 

You been able to shoot that .44 setup yet? Wondering how the Fast Fire would hold up to the recoil. Thinking about mounting one on my Contender .44 barrell.


----------



## Darrell H (May 31, 2010)

Forkhorn,

So far, I've put about 100 rounds through the .44 Mag after mounting the Fast Fire without any problems.  I'm liking it so far.


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Jun 2, 2010)

I thought about putting the speed bead on my shotgun.  They seem real nice.


----------

